# Hello



## Tezuka (Feb 25, 2014)

I've just joined, after finally forcing myself to sit down and actually try to write again. I've come to realize that my writing is quite immature, so I'm here hoping to learn a bit. Oddly enough, I'm not a big fan of reading, which makes it harder for me to become a better writer, for obvious reasons.

I'm not really sure what I'm supposed to say... I'm 18 and I had been trying to write a book, about 2 years ago, that ended up getting wiped, since I was dumb enough to keep it exclusively saved in my HDD (which fried). 
I'm not a native English speaker, but in all honesty, I doubt it'll show much. What I lack the most, I guess, would be day-to-day phrases and jargon expressions. I am currently trying to write something, and my intentions with this book (or whatever it is I end up writing) are, among other things, to have the reader reflect on certain circumstances of life, and I've realized that I'm no where near experienced enough as a writer to make that happen. 

I have a very hard time focusing on any project, but I am actually quite interested in this one. However, I do realize that this will probably be a project spanning a few years' time, which I think is good, because it will allow me more time to mature.

At any rate, that was probably too long of an introduction, and I also likely wrote -too- much and too many things that don't actually belong here, but...Yeah.

Cheers \o/


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 25, 2014)

Sup Mang! I'm Griz, pleased to meet you. Hope you like it here.


----------



## bookmasta (Feb 25, 2014)

Tezuka, from what I can see, you have a very good handle over the English language. I understand you're struggle of sometimes not wanting to write or stay with any one story at a time. My suggestion would be to take it slow and work on building your word count by doing a little more each day. As far as reading goes, I also know how hard it can be to get into reading at times. I think it would be best to try and find an author you like that's within your genre and stick with them. As far as WF goes, you'll find that there are a variety of people with differing expertise that can help you. I wish you luck.


----------



## Tezuka (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks, you're all very welcoming


----------



## Tezuka (Feb 25, 2014)

As for the finding an author I like... My problem, I think, really lies with my brain... It's exhausting for me to read, because I have a -really- hard time visualizing what I'm reading. I find it very difficult to imagine what's being described to me, which makes everything I read, a "blob" to me.


----------



## Blade (Feb 25, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums. I would not give up on the reading side just yet as there is a limited amount of material around for someone your age and you just may not have run into the author or genre that would really inspire  you. Good reading is not only a pleasure but can show you what works for you as well. In any case the forums cover a lot of ground so take the tine to have a good look around Good luck.


----------



## Tezuka (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the support


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello there, are you Japanese? Or is your name because you are a manga fan? There are certainly no problems with your English evident. Part of the clue to getting reading is finding something you enjoy, which is also clear and simple enough to be able to follow easily, so many books are either too tough or talk down to the reader. I often recommend the 'Hornblower' series to boys and 'Alice in Wonderland' to girls if I don't know their individual tastes, sometimes I do it the other way round so as not to be sexist   Both are clearly and simply written, with a story that is not trivial and carries an underlying message so they can be read on several levels. The 1940's lady detective novelists are another group that are relatively simple and bear reading, Marjorie Allingham, Dorothy Sayers, Ngaio Marsh etc. There are probably newer books, but partly I am ancient, partly I reckon a really good book stays readable for a long time, one of the guys I introduced to 'Hornblower' some years ago has recently worked his way through the complete works of Charles Dickens, some of them things I didn't even know existed.
Anyway, good luck and I look forward to seeing you around the forum, Olly.


----------



## Tezuka (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh, that would be the latter, I suppose. The name is taken from a character that bears significance to me.  Thanks for all the advice. Your profile seems impressive


----------



## Folcro (Feb 25, 2014)

You and I are in the same apparently rare situation, Tez--- I myself find reading a struggle. I've started so many books yet finished so few, resorting to the short stories of amateurs and graphic novels. It's fine--- educate yourself in which ever way you can. I think I'm turning out just fine as a writer. Remember that growth in writing comes as quickly as you allow it--- sometimes even quicker. 

You'll go far.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 25, 2014)

Welcome to the site, Tezuka. We all struggle with some aspect of writing and sharing on these forums has been a big help to most of us. You can learn so much simply by reading the critiques of others, here. When you are able to post your own work for review, just try not to take any criticism on a personal level, but apply it to the mechanics of writing.


----------

